# فلم لمراحل انتاج محرك السياره العملاق من فراري



## عيساوي (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم اخواني 
يسعدني ان اطلعكم علي اخر مشاهداتي و هو فلم للمحرك العملاق 12 سلندر من شركه
فراري للسيارات
و الفلم يوضح مراحل انتاج المحرك من السباكه الاوليه للمعدن الي مرحلة التجارب
و لكم التحيه
عيساوي
لمشاهدة الفلم 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYQNM-eVmTQ&NR


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 نوفمبر 2006)

فليم ممتاز جدا وسريع فى العرض ........... مشكور اخى


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (23 نوفمبر 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## معتصم111 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز لكن لا يمكن تحميله:82:


----------



## عيساوي (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*تحميل ملف الفيديو*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ معتصم 111
بعد التحه
ملف الفديو ماخوز من (موقع يوتيوب )و هو موقع يعني بعرض الفديو من كل انحاء العالم
ازا وضعت الرابط بامكانك المشاهدت الماده كما سبق و لاحظت او بامكانك ارسال الموقع ككل
(وحده اخبار صديق) اؤ ارسال فديو للموقع 
و كما لاحظت لاتوجد امكانية تحميل الماده لجهازك 
ولك التحيه
عيساوي


----------



## liondvd (23 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر اخى على الفيديو الاكثر من رائع


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (25 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## motaz_95 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا على هذا النقل المهم​


----------



## عيساوي (26 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*الفيديو جميل جدا بس*

الفيديو جميل جدا بس المشكلة فى ان هذا الموقع لا يتم من خلالة عمل dowenload


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (3 يناير 2007)

مقطع مميز .. جزاك الله خير ا..


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (4 يناير 2007)

مشكووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدباح (4 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## syamand (12 يناير 2007)

thank you .................


----------



## hyy3 (13 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخوي على الفلم


----------



## جمال الدين سيد (13 يناير 2007)

*جمال الدين*

السلام عليكم


----------



## ahmed morshidy (13 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
:14:


----------



## مهندس/علي (14 يناير 2007)

فيديو رائع مشكورررررررررررررررر اخي


----------



## حازم الحميدي (18 يناير 2007)

أنت عظيم ياسيدي مثل هذا الفلم وأكثر 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير وإلى الأمام


----------



## روهايد (8 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخوي عيساوي على هذا الرابط وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## سامرغازى (6 أبريل 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سامرغازى (6 أبريل 2007)

كويسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## سامرغازى (6 أبريل 2007)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## المهندس25 (6 أبريل 2007)

شكرراااااااا


----------



## مروان مصطفى يوسف (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم انشاء الله ان يضعه الله في ميزان حسناتك
وفق الله الجميع لما فية صلاح الامة 
اخوكم من العراق وتوجد لدي الكثير من الكتب لا اعرف موقع جيد لرفعها والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (7 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## معتصم111 (7 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرا :75::75:
على الفيديو الرائع:12: :12: :12:


----------



## اكرم جرجس حنا (8 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر علي الفيلم


----------



## ميثم العراقي (9 أبريل 2007)

جزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل الشكر
نسال الله لك التوفيق


----------



## محمد الغرابي (10 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (25 نوفمبر 2007)

يا جماعة لقد قمت بتنزيل الفيلم ووضعته فى موضوع آخر للتيسير على الأعضاء فى تنزيله.
و شكراً للأخ المهندس عيساوى على مجهوده الرائع.

الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=69785​


----------

